# Field & Animal Round yardage markers?????



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

The club I belong to in Central Ohio (Handlebar Ranch) is in the process of putting together a 14 target Field/Animal Round courses at our facility. There isn't a Field course within 100 miles of us that I know of. Can anyone who shoots the NFAA courses give me some ideas as to what most courses use to mark the yardages. Many years ago there was a course in our area, I remember seeing steel plates in the ground with lettering written with a welder on the surface. Can these markers be purchased from anyone?

If you have any ideas that you have seen, I would love to hear about them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

They (?) sell sets of markers. Field markers are white in color. Animals are yellow and hunter round is red. You can make them for a lot less than they sell for. 4 to 5 inch disc with a 20 penny nail welded in the center. you also need some blue markers for youth and black markers for cubs. All the yardages are located on the NFAA web site.
For the field alone you need like 26 markers, white in color
Frank


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Just a quick thought........contact your NFAA state director......he will....or should help you with the yardages.
Frank


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Just make sure you use a laser for accurate yardages!! It's hard to pull that tape tight at 80 yards!!!LOL!!! Although, that is really not a joke!! Clubs use tapes all the time!!! Not accurate enough for the accuracy that field shooters are capable of shooting. God bless


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

varmintvaporize said:


> The club I belong to in Central Ohio (Handlebar Ranch) is in the process of putting together a 14 target Field/Animal Round courses at our facility. There isn't a Field course within 100 miles of us that I know of. Can anyone who shoots the NFAA courses give me some ideas as to what most courses use to mark the yardages. Many years ago there was a course in our area, I remember seeing steel plates in the ground with lettering written with a welder on the surface. Can these markers be purchased from anyone?
> 
> If you have any ideas that you have seen, I would love to hear about them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Varmint, here in california most of the archery ranges use concrete core samples that testing labs take to test the strength of concrete on construction projects or highways, After usually 28 days they dispose of them and they are available for the asking. The core samples are usually approx. 6" diameter by 9-10 1nches long. we bury them in the ground with maybe an inch of concrete exposed then paint and mark the tops. Very effective and very permanent


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have seen numurous types of markers. Square concrete blocks,round concrete as itbeso talked about,metal plates aprox. 6x4 square, round metal plates about 4in across, wood stakes and so on.But as a previous poster said accuracy is imperative,because alot of guys are going to range find them to see if they are what they say they are.I know I do and have found yardage descrepencies.Usually only a yard but it makes a difference to those that dont range them first.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Call your State highway dept and get the phone number for their concrete testing labs. Hard to beat the broken concrete test cylinders if set low enough to mow over. I also agree with NEVADAPRO on the use of a quality EDM for measuring distances---much more accurate than a steel tape. The only problem is that the current NFAA rules REQUIRE that distances be measured with a tape in the field range section, but say with a tape "or more accurate device" in the 3-d section. Even good rangefinders are not accurate enough, imo, but an EDM run by a licensed surveyor should be the gold standard *and should be allowed by the rules*. I'd like to see the Directors consider this again. Just an old Joe's opinion, but don't think this is a pro only issue.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Regarding the responses advising the use of a laser to lay off the yardage markers, I hope you are not referring to a hand held rangefinder.

The only laser suitable for this would be a surveyor quality EDM with a reflector prism. Otherwise, a steel tape would be better.

Hit send not knowing previous poster had spoken about the EDM.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the problem with getting it surveyed, is cost. small clubs that are just scraping by from 3D and expanding their horizons with a field course will find it difficult to find the funds unless a club member is a surveyor.

using a tape isnt as difficult as many want to make it. i use a 150ft tape. for distances longer than 50yds, i use an arrow to mark the 150ft spot, securely stick it in the ground and re-position the tape. my stakes are no more than 6" off from the mark. a tent stake would be better since it has a hook.

it does become a little more difficult for the clubs with terrain and obstacles. that's where it is important to have a helper that can stretch the tape to reduce the error over obstacles.


in the days the rule was made, no laser measuring, rangefinders were REALLY inconsistent. Mr Ragsdale addressed that issue in one of his columns of long ago. it may not be as varied with the rangefinders of today, but there will still be inconsistencies between price points and models within the same manufacturer.

if you take your time and do a quality job, inaccuracies will be reduced.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The best hand-held laser rangefinders are plus or minus 1/2 yard for accuracy..>IF you get a good one, and IF the batteries are fresh. That gives a "range error" of 1 yard total...nowhere near close enough to measure/mark a field course when the NFAA rules require "zero tolerance". I know that some ranges are skirting this rule and using the rangefinders anyways, but...with the rules allowing a "designated reprsentative of the current NFAA director to inspect the courses...this is a natural follow-on.
I agree that the high quality laster surveyor's instrument is ideal and more accurate than a tape, but unfortunately most clubs don't have access to a certified surveyor that will come on out and "range" their range for them.

I like the idea of BIG and DEEP bricks, or blocks for marking field ranges...otherwise, if they are staked or the blocks are loose...people will vandalize them, move them, take them out completely, or....to prepare a range for a 3-D event....pull out all the blocks and stakes and toss them aside...fouling up then entire field course for a 3-D event...and not caring that the entire range will now have to be re-measured, re-staked, AND....reinspected/recertified. I've seen this sort of thing done for the club to hold ONE 3-D event, and many weeks spent putting things back together for the field course! I've also seen it where they just "can" the field course and don't bother to put it back, too.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

